# still building need advice



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

here is the tank right now, 10 black skirt tetras, 4 danios, 5 tiger barbs, 4 albino tigers barbs and about 40 olive nertle snails, some live plants, only 2 i know are the bamboo plants just need advice on what i should add to fill it up.........my ideas is driftwood in place of the 3 rocks on the left, and moss arounnd and on top of it.....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The bamboo plants are not true aquatic plants and will die and rot eventually, if fully submerged. I'd say get some driftwood in there. Either a couple of pieces or a large one. Add a few more plants, but not knowing your lighting situation.....


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

so the bamboo plants they told me to leave them in the pots and cover up to the top of it, is that true? the lights are 2 tubes each 15 inches long and 15 watt bulbs, i turn them on at 5 at night and they are on until around 515 in the morning, petco told me about 12 hours a day for them. Do i need better lights or anything


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The bamboo is only good to be partially submerged, not fully.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks, ill take care of that right now and only burry it just under 1/2 way thanks for the advice


----------

